# Pus, Bleeding, Redness, Quill Loss



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I have no idea what's going on with Charley, it's frankly scaring me because this has never happened before.

His skin was/is very flakey, it looked dry earlier in the evening so I squeeze a capsule of flax seed oil on his back after I woke him up.

About 30mis after is when I saw the first red spot, looked like something was inflamed, (never having seen one before mind you) my husband looked at it and said perhaps it could be an ingrown quill. Being a bit of a worrywort when it comes to my baby boy I began looking for other spots, and found one on his hindquarters, and when I looked back to compare with the first one I'd found (located near his spine) a pocket of pus I hadn't noticed had burst and was bleeding very little. It's stopped now, but I'm not sure what it could be.

Could this be mites?

Near this area his skin is still coming off in huge flakes...

I've included a link to a folder of pictures I took, there are a few and they're full size, so they'll be loading into the folder for a little bit after I post this. Experienced eyes and opinions are appreciated, if he needs to go to the vet tomorrow he will, I'll get him there however I have to.

Pictures:

http://mycrimsonecstasy.com/charley1/

~Katie


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

So sorry for little Charley. I don't have any help to give, just wanted to bump it up...hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

After examination under brighter light, the original red spot is also a pus pocket that has not burst yet.

He's been losing more than average in quills the past day or so, up from one a night/every other night to almost 4 the other night and now 4 tonight, likely all from these irritated areas...

Kicking myself for not noticing these spots before I put the oil on him, as if it is an infection/mites/anything but dry skin the oil could make it worse :? 

@suwanee: Thank you, I hope someone sees this in the next 12ish hours who can give me a confidant opinion on what it is, I'm pretty upset, I tend to react strongly when an animal is in pain...


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

BUMPING

but in the mean time maybe some antibiotic cream...i know its not going to cure anything but it will ward off infection until someone can help....just dont use extra strength because i know thats to strong for hedgies....and in my opinion he needs the vet ASAP


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina, have you seen any mites? I've read on here that you can see them if you look closely - little bugs - maybe use a magnifying glass or reading glasses?


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Ouch! Poor little guy! Could it be a fungus of some sort? or a skin infection? I hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I have regular strength Polysporin, went and grabbed a tube when I found this forum and realized most Neosporin is BAD for critters. He won't like me if I got after him with it, but at this point I'm OK with that. 

Worried that I'll have to go to the emergency vet. Money isn't an issue, just makes me anxious b/c for an emergency vet the condition would have to be bad, and I don't want it to be... 

And I haven't seen any mites, I looked, my eyes are terrible though and I don't have any magnifying glasses >_<


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Try rubbing black cloth over his back. If you see tiny dots moving, those are mites.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ophelia said:


> Try rubbing black cloth over his back. If you see tiny dots moving, those are mites.


Did this and there are a few oblong semi-translucent shapes that very well could be a bug, but they aren't moving, which prompted me to think:

Would the flax seed oil have killed them and now they're falling off dead?

While I was frisking his back for samples he lost another quill, not sure from what area, so we're up to 5. They have...junk...around the base, like at the skin level. Looks like dead skin buildup, but he's had a bath within 2 weeks and isn't a very messy/dirty hog...

I've attached pictures of the shed quills.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

i really wouldnt risk it i would go to the emergency vet....i mean think about it would u just sit around if ur back was full of puss and blood and parts of u were falling off....because those sores look pretty nasty


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

There was a thread on this a little while ago, one of wrigley's babies had sores that looked almost the same. I think Nancy diagnosed it as a staph infection and you do need antibiotics from the vet. Anyways, here's the link!

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8700&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=naomi+and+phin

Hope it helps and he feels better!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I compared the pics wrigley posted and the ones Nancy added later, and the sores look different... now, the pictures they posted may be more advanced infections, Charley's has only shown up tonight, and while I'm heading to put some Polysporin on them now they could turn out like that, I don't know how such an infection would present and progress in a hedgie.

Not trying to refute any suggestions, I guess I'm trying to debunk because I'm hoping it's something simple and my baby's going to be okay...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

The quills you photographed look fairly normal. When a quill comes out, there is usually a follicle attached to the end of it. I doubt it is an ingrown quill; Pliny had one of those last year and it was in a very isolated area. That being said, a very nasty infection developed on the site of the infected follicle, and a couple of vet trips plus antibiotics were needed.
An ingrown whisker appeared a couple of weeks ago, but once I removed the offending whisker and cleaned the area, it healed on its own very quickly.
I don't know if you need to panic and get him to the emergency vet right now, but I would try to get him in soon. Skin problems are icky and can often be solved with medication. 
So, breathe..... you are doing a great job with your little guy. But yes, do get him to a vet soon.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought maybe it could be staph also, but I don't know.
I hope he gets to feeling better!! Poor Charley!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:evil: 

All of the vets in my area incl. the on base vets and the German vet I used when my dog had a gland problem are all booked up for today and tomorrow. I have an appointment for Friday morning, the earliest one I could get, with the German vet I've seen before and I'm a mess of anger and concern over it all. I left my number with all of them, I'm crossing my fingers someone calls with a cancellation before Friday.

The two areas on Charley's back have spread and combined with each other to form one big area of reddened skin. So far no more pustules can be seen or have burst since last night and The site on his hindquarter lost a quill and this popped a pus pocket which drained with a little pressure and is just a reddish/pink irritated looking area now. Though this is one of his pinto spots so the skin is baby pink normally, making it harder to tell if it's really angry looking or just a little bit.

Charley's quill loss total is up to 34, most of those lost this morning when I took him out to check things over and apply some more Polysporin. Last night's Polysporin application seems to have done a little good, the overall irritation of the area looks to have gone down and the pus area that had bled a little has almost disappeared as far as swelling/inflamation goes, just a little scab to prove it was ever there at all.

I'm doing everything I can for him, and it doesn't seem like it's enough. I feel like a terrible hedgie-momma because I wasn't precognitive and didn't see this coming, didn't see it in his foot bath yesterday morning, and now all I can do is love and cuddle him, feed him an extra mealie or two, and sit by the phone waiting for a call.

Food and water consumption are normal, and he even ate the banana/chicken babyfood treat bowl I made for him last night. He also appears to have wheeled his usual amount if the smeared evidence is to be believed.

Please send good thoughts for Charley, that this stays stable until Friday Morning, or even better that a slot opens up and we can go in today or tomorrow.

Thank you all for your support.

I will take some more pictures tonight, I've put him back to bed for now.

~Katie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Try a warm rinse. No shampoo, soap or oils, just plain water. Watch that it doesn't sting him and if so, quit the rinse. 

That doesn't look like the type of staph the babies get but staph infections can present in different ways. 

Have you used anything different around him, new laundry soap, new food or treat or anything out of the ordinary?

Poor little guy.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, you obviously love Charley very much and are doing everything you can to make him better. You're definately not a bad hedgie-mommy.  I'm sending you good vibes all the way to Germany.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Poor Charley! I hope he feels better soon. It sounds like you're doing everything you can.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Try a warm rinse. No shampoo, soap or oils, just plain water. Watch that it doesn't sting him and if so, quit the rinse.
> 
> That doesn't look like the type of staph the babies get but staph infections can present in different ways.
> 
> ...


Nancy,

I will try the rinse tonight. If nothing else perhaps it will loosen all the dry/dead skin flakes and let them slough off. I know he has to itch, and I've seen him scratch the spot on his hindquarters at least twice.

And no, nothing has changed, no new things introduced, nothing. All my family's personal hygiene products are the same, all laundry soaps are the same, all household cleaners are the same that I might come into contact with. All foods have been the same for several weeks, the banana baby food was the only new treat introduced in the past 2 weeks or so.

I got a tattoo a few days ago, but Charley has never touched it, heck I can't even really touch it, my husband has been applying the lotion and he does not handle Charley on a regular basis, and hasn't in the past few days for sure. That is the only new thing in Charley's environment.

Can I use a soft-bristled cat brush during the rinse to gently brush with the direction of his quills to help remove the loose skin?

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and kind words, They make me feel there is support for both Charley and I here in this community.

~Katie


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if hedgehogs can develop allergies like humans can. I used to not be allergic to anything but I'm going to be getting tested in a month or so because of a suspicious serious of colds I got last year in the span of a month that I now suspect may have not been colds (they happened during the beginning of spring).

Do hedgehogs even get allergies?


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

try using a tooth brush but VERY VERY softly and if any scabs are made avoid brushing those all together...scabs are naturals way of healing sores and from keeping infections out you dont wanna loosen those up...if u brush a little bit and it starts bleeding again i would stop, give him a good rinse and put some more polysporin on it....all you can do then if there is no vet openings in keep a close eye on him and make sure hes not in to much pain....if anything starts going down hill then take him to the emergency vet...

I'm very sorry about charlie and was worried sick about him all night....I never like to see sick pets


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ohh, i don't know how i missed this thread. poor lil' Charley, i'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Using nothing but water and a soft-bristled brush (equivalent of a soft kids toothbrush, but cat sized) I gave Charley a rinse bath just now.

The largest spot is enlarging, by how much I'm not sure. There are also more small spots starting to crop up. I am so scared for my baby. He's lost 8-10 more quills tonight and there is a noticeable bald spot in the largest irritated area.

I've taken more pictures, pre and post bath.

I'm in tears for him, because he's hurting and because I have to wait until Friday to get him to a doctor.

Pictures:
http://mycrimsonecstasy.com/charley2


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Katie--Hedgehog World forum had a couple of members from Germany. unfortunately, it's not a lively forum, but maybe you could post a call to them and maybe they could help you find more vets or something. just an idea.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

I think at this point you should take him to the emergency vet. You are so worried, and if you can afford it, then that is your best option. At least you will get antibiotics, which will make the infections begin to clear in a couple days. 

There is nothing to be gained by waiting. In the States, emergency vets are a bit more expensive, but not terribly so, and well worth it to make Charley comfortable a few days sooner.


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok take Charlie into the vet now....if its getting that much worse and he's in pain there is no point in waiting for a vet appointment if you do have the funds to take him now....


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Poor little guy! I'm sending good thoughts your way, Alastrina. You're doing a great job!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Any update on Charlie? I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Charley is due at the vet in about 30mins, so I should know something soon!

Wrapping him up in his carrier for the trip now...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

According to the vet, Charley has mites. He got a dose of Revolution in the office and I got one more to give him in 3 weeks. I also got an anti-biotic spray to give him after a few days to help him heal in the places his skin has become irritated.

He's acting very relieved, sleeping in an upside down hedgie hat in my lap. Food and water intake is still good, and he wheeled a little last night.

Will post more tonight when Charley comes out for cuddle time.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so glad he is feeling a little relieved. I've been nervous thinking about Charley! 

Did the vet do a skin scrape?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is good news. I'm glad he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It was tough, but the vet did do a skin scraping.

Question: What do I use to disinfect his cage and bedding?

I'm going to wash his liners this afternoon, and his cage will be empty then so I can disinfect his house, wheel, and toys.

Would a bleach-based cleaner be okay?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

When we treated Pete for mites the vet told me to use a 1:100 bleach solution and let it air dry before returning the stuff there.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

So far I've cleaned the cage (wire top and solid bottom), his plastic house, his wheel, and his toys as well as the dresser top his cage was resting on.

How far should I go with disinfecting? I don't want to miss anything. All of his liners are going in the wash in a few minutes, and I'll be changing clothes and showering before I handle him again...

Related question, when can I give Charley a bath? He had his first done of Revolution at the vet's office today.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

According to my vet you should wait 48 hours.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad Charley's going to be feeling better soon!! Poor sweetie. What a relief for you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesomeness, I'll be able to give him a bath and start the anti-biotic spray on Monday then ^_^

It does make me feel better to know he's feeling better. I don't think I've ever seen him just splat out flat on the floor like a pancake before, but he did after we got home and I let him out of his carrier to run around the playpen underneath my desk.

I set his snugglesafe I bought him down inside the playpen and put his hedgie hat over his back. He's cuddle up half on and half off the disc and I can see the bag barely rising and falling...probably the best sleep he's had in several days!

I'll be sleeping better too, I've been waking up more the past few nights to listen for him and check on him to make sure he's still OK.

Time to go put his cage back together and toss this load of liners in the dryer. I've decided that since I like to snuggle him on the bed occasionally the sheets are getting stripped and washed in hot water too... not taking any chances.

~katie


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Now I know Charley feels better, probably the first good sleep he's had in days...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a sweet little sleepy guy. So precious!

Also - I love the fabric of your hedgie hat!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Shortly after I took this picture, he went and hid under the hat, he's on to me!

And ETSY, the place for hedgie fabrics ^_^


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Now I know Charley feels better, probably the first good sleep he's had in days...


You will probably sleep a lot better, too! So glad you and Charley got to see the vet, and things are looking up. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooray! I am so glad to hear that Charley is feeling better. Take that nasty mites.... grrrrrrr :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Yayyyyyyy! I'm also glad he's feeling better  the summit vet hospital is the only one in kamloops that I called and said they would see hedgehogs. Poor little cutie pie. Stupid mites... :evil:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Whew! I am so relieved for both of you. I've been following and waiting for the good news.

Good job, hedgie-mama!


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

yay!! I'm so happy Charlie is ok!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy that sweet little Charley is on the road to recovery!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It's barely 24 hours after his first application of Revolution and I can already see a difference in his skin. Virtually all of the redness and irritation is gone, and only the flaky dry skin remains.

I plan on giving him a bath on Monday with some mild animal shampoo I've been using since I've had him that seems to work really well without drying him out too badly. Don't plan on using any flax oil on his skin till after we're done with the Revolution doses, but I think the anti-biotic/anti-inflammatory spray the vet gave me will help keep him from being too dry and itchy. He's always had dry skin, and as a human sufferer of the same condition I feel his pain over the itchiness.

He's still grumpy, which I can totally understand, and my son has been extra careful of Charley's "back ouchies" and has given him an extra mealie to help him feel better ^_^


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Geez it was mites all along??? Charlie must've been scratching like crazy to get those kinds of sores, poor baby...  

But it seems like he's on the road to recovery, good for you!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Tonight there was a flare up, I don't have my glasses on so please forgive my typos.

Charley lost a bucketload of quills and busrt at least 2 little pus pockets, which bled a little.

This seemed to drive him up a wall, so with my hubby's help I gave him the anti-biotic/anti-inflammaory spray day early because he was i so much pain, popping and hissing and trying to nip at me, yet eould crawl into my hand and up mmy shoulder for comfort.

He is still eating and drinking well through this whole ordeal, my little trooper.

More in the ,morning when I can see to type better.

Any advice is welcome. 

The vet said to wai 48 hours before a bath, should I give Charley a bath tomorrow to clear away the dead ski and loose quills?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, I can't help at all, I just wanted to tell you that I've been thinking about you & little Charley. Poor, sweet little guy. I hope he gets to feeling 100% better soon. I'm sorry you're going through this, I know it's a bad time.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Alrighty, now that I'm a little more clearheaded (I typed my last post kinda late) and have my glasses back on, I have a few questions:

1) What is the minimal time one should wait between Revolution doses to ensure both maximum effectiveness and the saftey of the hedgie being treated?

2) When can I give Charley a bath with or without soap, his first Revolution dose being on Friday afternoon?

3) How long after mites are treated does a hedgie typically continue to lose quills, and is it unusual to have such a high volume loss (he lost about 85 quills btwn last night and this morning)?


I took Charley out for bonding time last night and to check over his back to see how his healing was coming along. He was a little agitated, but I chalked this up to his skin being all itchy and still a little irritated. Then he began to pop and hiss and shake himself like a dog does when wet, and quills just went flying. Everywhere he did this little hoppity shake dance there was a mess of quills left behind, and as I sat with him on the floor busily collecting them both for my own benefit (stepping on quills, ouch!) and to see how many were dropped, I noticed one or two had bloody/pus covered ball ends, so I scooped him up and proceeded to annoy him to no end by inspecting his back thoroughly.

There was one large spot where he lost quite a few quills because it was entirely bald that was bleeding, and one smaller spot that wasn't quite bald yet.

He doesn't seem to be scratching too much, and in any event can't scratch too much on his back where these spots are because he can't seem to reach them, at least not when I've observed him trying.

The spray my vet gave me is a general wound healing spray an anti-biotic/anti-inflammatory that really seemed to help as I got my husband to help me apply it to Charley's back last night and the redness is greatly reduced over his whole back, and the healing of the two bad spots is coming along great.

I made sure to bleach wash the hedgie stocking Nikki made for him, and he's happily snoozing away in my lap, snug inside his sock. This is one of the only places he feels secure and comfy, so thank you again Nikki!

~Katie & Charley


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> and in any event can't scratch too much on his back where these spots are because he can't seem to reach them, at least not when I've observed him trying.


Just so ya know...Snarf was really itchy a couple days ago and he Houdini'd himself into positions I never thought imaginable to scratch. He put his annointing positions to shame. He easily scratched from the front of his visor and all down his spine with his back leg...so...well...just saying...

I can't help with any other answers but amglad you asked cuz I need to know, too. I used Revolution on Snarf yesterday and have pretty much the same questions...he has poopy boots and is still itchy...bath? oil? So I will be watching this post with you.

You must be so relieved to be treating this and know you are getting him better!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh boy.... I wondered about how well Charley could contort b/c quite frankly he's on the chubby side of "fluffy". He splatted out completely after we got home from the vet the other day and looked like a flattened egg >_<

I'm stressing over his discomfort still, esp after last night, but my hubby reminded me that this isn't going to clear up over night, and I took him to the vet and am giving him his meds as prescribed, so there's not much more I can do at this point other than watch him for signs of change, good or bed.

Kills me though, my baby is hurting. I cuddled him for hours this morning, him asleep in his hedgie stocking on my lap b/c I couldn't bear to let him go since he seems so content just snoozing on me...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Kills me though, my baby is hurting. I cuddled him for hours this morning, him asleep in his hedgie stocking on my lap b/c I couldn't bear to let him go since he seems so content just snoozing on me...


It's so much easier dealing with stuff that happend TO you than AROUND you, no?

Your hubby's right (he must be a she  ) you're doing everything you can...now you just gotta watch and wait.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

MissC said:


> It's so much easier dealing with stuff that happend TO you than AROUND you, no?
> 
> Your hubby's right (he must be a she  ) you're doing everything you can...now you just gotta watch and wait.


It is easier to deal with me being hurt than someone else, b/c there's really nothing one can do short of magical god-like powers to affect the outcome of an event involving someone else's body >_<

And about my husband, you might be onto something, when we were dating and I was in high school he found my prom dress one year, plucked it off the clearance rack, my style/size and only like $30...it's freaky...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Alrighty, now that I'm a little more clearheaded (I typed my last post kinda late) and have my glasses back on, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) What is the minimal time one should wait between Revolution doses to ensure both maximum effectiveness and the saftey of the hedgie being treated?
> 
> ...


Hi Katie,

Acording to this thread viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2628&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10 the treatment should be done at 3 weeks intervals for 3 doses.

Maybe you could PM Nancy with your questions, that way she might be more likely to see it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> And about my husband, you might be onto something, when we were dating and I was in high school he found my prom dress one year, plucked it off the clearance rack, my style/size and only like $30...it's freaky...


So this confirms it. Smart move...marrying a girl  .


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

@susanproenca: Thank you, the vet said to wait 3-4 weeks before using the dose he gave me, so that jives with the information from the community here, can't get better than that. ^_^ I like to post my questions publicly because they're searchable that way and more people can see the information than if it were in a PM, though you're right, getting info from specific people is much easier with a quick PM than a forum posted question.

@MissC: *laughs* You should see his new tattoo, total man stuff, though the artist is the same one who did mine, so it has a certain genderless classic look in places, makes me like it more ^_^

Charley only lost about 10 quills tonight, and his skin looks 10x better than it did just 48 hours ago. Bless Revolution and bless this anti-biotic spray, the stuff is gold! I laid down on the couch (not feeling my best either) and Charley happily settled down in my lap under a small fleece blankie. I kept calling him my blanket monster, and he'd either huff or just turn around and face away from me and lay down. Made me smile.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! SO glad to hear Charely's on the mend...YAY!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

@MissC: Thank you ^_^ I'm so relieved to see him slowly improving. My hedgie is my anti-drug!

I've decided to give him his flax seed in his food again until the Revolution treatments are over and until this skin irritation is gone to avoid infections and clogged pores. My spoiled little urchin is enjoying some peaches and chicken baby food tonight with about 10 drops of oil and thickened with rice cereal. I know the bowl will be clean by morning, usually he can down it in under 5 minutes ^_^

He's also getting a footie bath in the morning and a nail trim, they're kinda long and they're always nice and soft after a bath


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear he's improving, that lil guy has everyone worrying about him. I'm also glad that he's enjoying his sock, makes me happy to know he's comfortable in it like that.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

...and Charley lost an astounding 95 quills this morning after his foot bath. I didn't wash him down all over, just a half-inch of water in the tub to run around in to soften the few days worth of gunk on his feet, then a dry off.

After he was mostly dry I applied the anti-biotic spray and that's when the quills really started falling out. I don't think it's the contents of the spray though, but the fact it's a liquid and is softening his skin, so the quills that were barely holding on, or were somehow anchored in the flaking skin that has been softened and more or less reduced to mush are then able to fall out with no resistance...

But I'm not sure. It's only been a few days since he last saw the vet and got the first dose of Revolution, so I don't want to take him back in if this kind of quill loss and skin upset is "normal" after the onset and treatment of mites...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's a lot of quills to lose at once! Poor little guy! I wish I could help more. Sending you good thoughts & hope someone else can help soon.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Positive thoughts help me ^_^

He's got a bald spot about the size of a quarter with a few straggling quills in the middle of it, this is the spot where everything started too, so perhaps it's the most advanced in terms of the effects?

There are a couple other spots on his back, but nothing really showing up in his skirt area or on his face or belly, so maybe the mites were stopped before they spread that far?

He let me take a quick look this morning, and I swear I can see tiny holes in his skin where the lost quills used to be...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It can take a few weeks at least for quills to stop falling and any movement or touching them can make the damaged ones fall. After a couple of weeks you should start to see new quills growing in. 

The second dose of Revolution should be given two weeks after the first.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you Nancy, it is good to know that his quill loss isn't unusual. 

I can already see new ones breaking the skin in a few of the bald(er) patches, some were coming in when the signs of mites appeared last week and are about half-way out by now.

Poor little goober...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor guy...he must be thinking 'enough, already!!!'

Sending positive vibes for both of you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you MissC, both Charley and I appreciate the good vibes  

Charley's likely thinking just that. He's snoozing in his hedgie sock on the couch in the living room with his snugglesafe disc close by if he gets chilly. This seems to be helping him sleep better than he does in his cage, I hear him fidgeting all the time in there like he just can't get comfortable, so anything I can do to help I will ! ^_^


----------



## ClaraBasil (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello, I don't really have any suggestions, but I was just wondering if someone could help me with a similar problem, my hedgehog Basil has a little red bump on his face by his whiskers, a whisker is coming out of it, and I don't know if it is ingrown or something. I kind of looks like a scab, and there is only one, he doesn't seem to be bothered by it, and he doesn't scratch or pull away when I touch it. Help?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ClaraBasil said:


> Hello, I don't really have any suggestions, but I was just wondering if someone could help me with a similar problem, my hedgehog Basil has a little red bump on his face by his whiskers, a whisker is coming out of it, and I don't know if it is ingrown or something. I kind of looks like a scab, and there is only one, he doesn't seem to be bothered by it, and he doesn't scratch or pull away when I touch it. Help?


I don't know for sure...but Snarf had a similar issue with one quill on his visor. It was red for a few days, then just went away. Keep an eye on it and if it gets worse, you may want to dab it with a bit of Polysporin (regular strength only, plain Poly - no pain relievers in it).

I'd suggest starting a new post under Health as this thread is about Charley and you may find not a lot of people see it...just title it "Help with Ingrown Hair" or something to that effect.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe it's kinda like a zit (do hedgehogs get those?).


----------

